# I Can Stalk You!



## crushing (Aug 25, 2010)

But, I won't.  That doesn't man someone else won't.  Near real time social networking tools like Facebook and Twitter, combined with geotagged photographs and tweets can make it very fairly easy for someone to track you down to your current location.

The website http://icanstalku.com/ scrapes the geotagged information from tweeted photos and posts it.

http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/i-can-stalk-u-geotagged-pics-worth-more-1000-



> To raise awareness of geotagging and other hidden metadata added to smartphone pictures, security researchers created the I Can Stalk U website. The site explains that people who post pictures on Twitter "are allowing their movements to be recorded and analyzed by anyone: from a government to a nosy neighbor." If a cyberstalker wanted to, he or she could analyze your life after analyzing your photos. A stalker could discover where you live, how you commute, where and with whom you go to lunch, and even "why you and your attractive co-worker really like to visit a certain nice restaurant on a regular basis."


----------



## crushing (Aug 25, 2010)

Admins,  I placed this in General Self Defense because I thought of it in terms of awareness and self protection, but feel free to move it to The Study, Computer Talk, or Photography, or where ever may be more appropriate.  Thank you.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 25, 2010)

This is getting scary....So is there a way to strip the geotag?


----------



## crushing (Aug 25, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> This is getting scary....So is there a way to strip the geotag?


 
I googled it and it brought me to this slashdot page:

http://it.slashdot.org/story/10/08/15/1751232/The-Hidden-Security-Risk-of-Geotags

Which contained a link to here:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2654281/how-to-remove-exif-data-without-recompressing-the-jpeg


----------



## Blindside (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, how about not posting pics of what you are doing every minute to a bunch of people you don't want knowing what you are doing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2010)

It has been scary for a very long time

And yes I do believe there is away to disable the Geotags. However I have no idea how since I never got into anything beyond things like MT and that was not easy and still makes me nervous at times.

My job and training for it scared me off of a lot of stuff a long time ago.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 25, 2010)

I have found that the most effective way to deal with the threat of cyberstalking is the "Be Ugly and Boring" strategy.  If do right, no can defense.


----------



## crushing (Aug 25, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I have found that the most effective way to deal with the threat of cyberstalking is the "Be Ugly and Boring" strategy. If do right, no can defense.


 
It works for me!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's the way I feel about it.  Every Generation is afraid of technology and how it can be exploited.  It has been dealt with for hundreds of years.  I intend to use technology wisely, but not be scared to do something that I want to.  Personally, I don't use twitter or flickr....but if I want to share photos with my family on facebook, I'm going to.  People are no more evil than they were before facebook, but it seems that people are much more afraid now.  Mainly because identity theft (simply the newest danger) is so unpredictable.

I don't change my behavior out of fear nor does fear prevent me from doing things, I just temper it with caution.


----------



## MJS (Aug 25, 2010)

crushing said:


> But, I won't. That doesn't man someone else won't. Near real time social networking tools like Facebook and Twitter, combined with geotagged photographs and tweets can make it very fairly easy for someone to track you down to your current location.
> 
> The website http://icanstalku.com/ scrapes the geotagged information from tweeted photos and posts it.
> 
> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/i-can-stalk-u-geotagged-pics-worth-more-1000-


 
I'm on FB, but I pop on for a few min. if that, and thats it.  I do have a few pics, however, someone else posted them for me.  I dont post what I'm doing every 2 seconds like some people do, I dont post pics that tell what kind of life I live, any hobbies I have, family, no personal info about me on my profile.  

I'm sure, if someone wants to find out info about me, it's possible.  Best thing that I can do, is be careful.  Use common sense.  Just like walking outside....be aware of whats going on around you.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 25, 2010)

The trouble of course are children and teens posting anything and everything online, without the knowledge of their parents, or having parents who don't care. They just don't have the hard life skills yet, they are trusting and naive. 

Identity theft is about $$$, they want your government ID number, your bank accounts and your credit card numbers, all can be gotten from your garbage, if not disposed of correctly.

Stalking is a very differnet game all together. The pervs have always been there, now they have access to information and images from the world over. I think most stalkers will still be that person from school, down the street, on the bus or at work who develops a crush on someone, then because they don't know how to act on it properly, they stalk. Nasty, nasty stuff.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I have found that the most effective way to deal with the threat of cyberstalking is the "Be Ugly and Boring" strategy. If do right, no can defense.


 

DAMN!!!!

Then I'm doomed :uhyeah:


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 25, 2010)

crushing said:


> But, I won't. That doesn't man someone else won't. Near real time social networking tools like Facebook and Twitter, combined with geotagged photographs and tweets can make it very fairly easy for someone to track you down to your current location.
> 
> The website http://icanstalku.com/ scrapes the geotagged information from tweeted photos and posts it.
> 
> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/i-can-stalk-u-geotagged-pics-worth-more-1000-


 
Good thing I'm a Myspacer. lol :uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 25, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I have found that the most effective way to deal with the threat of cyberstalking is the "Be Ugly and Boring" strategy. If do right, no can defense.


I got that covered. Even the women in my sexual fantasies just want to be friends. LOL
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2010)

> *I Can Stalk You!*


Prepare yourself for the ultimate defense against stalkers...



Boredom


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 25, 2010)

Road trip! Last one to show up on crushing's doorstep buys the beer.  Challenge:  You can only use resources found on the internet.  No fair asking him for his address.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 25, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I have found that the most effective way to deal with the threat of cyberstalking is the "Be Ugly and Boring" strategy. If do right, no can defense.


 
I`m actually considering doing a series of seminars. Sign up now and I`ll also give you a discount on my DVDs. LOL


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2010)

Instead of stripping the geotags, you may be able to set up a smartphone  so they aren't there in the first place.

Dig in to the settings and change your GPS config from "ALWAYS ON" to "911 ONLY".  

May save some battery life, too.

As a slight counterpoint...I try to always post on facebook when I go hiking, sometimes with details down to the exact trail.  If I go out and don't come back, at least someone will have an idea of where to find me, or what's left of me.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 26, 2010)

Blindside said:


> Well, how about not posting pics of what you are doing every minute to a bunch of people you don't want knowing what you are doing.



Aye. +1.
Don't forget rule number 1

Recently I got on Facebook. However, I use it with the expectation of 0 privacy at all.


----------

